# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Аманда?

## Celephais

Is my name ever used in Russian? Just curious.  :: 
Thanks!
Аманда

----------


## pranki

I think, it isn't a Russian name, but (how to say correctly?) it sounds habitual for a Russian ear.

----------


## Dogboy182

pronounced like 
uh-man-duh. 
aMANda 
Yep...

----------


## Amanda11

So it's basically pronounced the same in Russian and English?
~Amanda

----------


## Rtyom

> So it's basically pronounced the same in Russian and English?
> ~Amanda

 No. If you write it in Russian, you read it according to the rules of Russian.

----------

